# تعلم صيانة جهاز الاشعة



## كنتروووووووووول (30 يناير 2009)

تعلم صيانة اجهزة الاشعة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 يناير 2009)

ننتظر موضوعك في المشاركة القادمة .

البغدادي


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (3 فبراير 2009)

*صيانة أجهزة الأشعة.*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.
أولا اعتذر عن غيابي الطويل عن المنتدى العزيز.
أما بالنسبة لصيانة أجهزة الأشعة فهي تنقسم لعدة أنواع .
1- ما يتعلق بحركات الجهاز ، مثالها عند ضغط زر تحرير الحركة الشاقولية لحامل التيوب فإنه لا يرتفع : الحل إما الفيوز معطل أو الملف محروق.
حيث أنه عند صيانة أجهزة الأشعة نتفحص الحركات جميعها سواء حركات الطاولة ( سابحة أو قابلة لتغيير الارتفاع) أو حركات الذراع الحامل للتيوب .
هنالك أيضا الشبكة المهتزةOscilated grid والتي يجب أن تهتز عند الضغط على كبسة التحضير للتصوير ( كبسة جهاز الأشعة تحوي زرين عند الضغط على الأول يتم التحضير للتصوير وعند الضغط على الثاني يتم التصوير).
إضافة إلى ذلك يتم تشحيم الأجزاء المتحركة.
أحيانا تتسرب مواد ظليلة إلى الفاصل بين سطح الطاولة ( الشفاف) والطاولة ، فهنا يتم نزع سطح الطاولة ومن ثم التنظيف بالكحول أو الماء الساخن .
2- مايتعلق بضبط مسار الأشعة :
- يجب أنيتطابق لبحقل الضوئي ( الصادر عن مصباح التنغستن) مع الحقل الشعاعي القادم من البقعة المحرقية من التيوب ، حيث يتم التأكد من ذلك عن طريق تصوير فيلم حيث يجب أن تكون المنطقة المعرضة للأشعة ( بعد تحميض الفيلم) هي نفس المنطقة التي تم تحديدها ضوئيا.
وفي حال لم تكون النتيجة مرضية نقوم بضبط التيوب و محدد الساحة ( نتأكد من درجتي ميلان التيوب الأمامية والجانبية وميلان محدد الساحة عن الزاوية صفر).
الإضاءة المستمرة لمحدد الساحة تؤدي إلى حرق لمبة التنغستن ( دوما تكون مزودة بدارة مؤقت لكي تضيئ حوالي 30 ثانية ثم تطفئ ذاتيا.
3- يتم التأكد من كابلات الجهد العالي وفي حال كانت غير مشدودة يتم شدها بواسطة شدادة كابلات الجهد العالي. ويتم تشحيم الكابلات بالسيليكون لمنع التماسات والشرارات، وأيضا نقوم بقياس التيارات التسريبية.
زتقبلوا احترامي


----------



## Engr.Awad (4 فبراير 2009)

Thanks a lot for your information


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على الشرح وياريت يكون مرفق بالصور للتوضيح اكثر


----------



## AHMED_AKH (22 يونيو 2009)

أرجوا المساعدة ....!!!!

عندي جهاز أشعة سينية . مشكلته:
لا يطلق أشعة مع العلم أنه يعمل بشكل جيد من ناحية الحركة فقط لا يطلق أشعة
مع اعلم أيضا أنة على لوحة التحكم لا يعطي أي خطا أي يعتبر الجهاز يعمل بشكل سليم

أرجوا المساعدة ممن له خبرة في هذا المجال


----------



## امين عبد الحميد (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اتمنى اضافة تفاصيل على كيفية اجراء عملية التصوير هل من لوحة التشغيل او من hand switch 

لكن المشكلة بسيطة لانها بكل المقاييس سوف تكون فى المفتاح او زر اععطاء امر الاشعة بناءا على ان الجهاز لايعطى error
فلابد ان تتاكد من سلامة زر التشغيل لانها حدثت كثيرا


----------



## مهندسة جادة (22 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
معلومات رائعة


----------



## AHMED_AKH (23 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ونرجوا منك المزيد ..................​


----------



## makmedical (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هالموضوع بس ياريت اذا في شرح على عملية تركيب تيوب الاشعة والمحاذير والاجراءات الواجب اخذها بعين الاعتبار عند فك وتركيب التيوب 

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي المهندس (26 يونيو 2009)

اتمنى منك المزيد وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## علاء سعد (26 يونيو 2009)

شكر الجزيل على المجهود الطيب


----------



## anisbiomed (28 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووور على هذا التوضيح..


----------



## samer-1200 (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
نتمنى شرحاً أوسع و أوفى و ليكن في جهاز محدد


----------



## blackhorse (5 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم الابلق الفرد على مجهودك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كنتروووووووووول (11 ديسمبر 2009)

هل يمكن مساعدتي في طرق تعلم البرمجة للمهندس الطبي


----------



## متوسط2009 (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اسال عن طريقة اصلاح توقف الباكي


----------



## mahmoud hagagy (22 مايو 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## memoshref (25 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## ahmadba (29 مايو 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## حيدر الحزين (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم عملية تركيب التيوب حسب معرفتي ان تقوم بعملية فاكيوم لتفريغ التانكي من الهواء


----------



## ابوتولين (7 يونيو 2010)

يا ريت نتوسع في الاخطاء الشائعة في مثل هذه الاجهزة 
و شكرا على الفائدة


----------



## بكرى2 (3 أغسطس 2010)

عندك cable غير مثبت فى اللوحات الالكترونية


----------



## knight2007 (5 أغسطس 2010)

انا مهندس اجهزة طبية ارجو مساعدتي في كيفية فحص تيوب الاشعة تحديد اعطالة مع الشكر


----------



## ahmadba (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اتمنى من لديه خبرة في اجهزة الاشعة ان يجيب على اسئلة الاخوة و ان يضيف ايضا من ما خبره من اعطال و طرق تلافيها
مع الشكر


----------



## صفوان2011 (2 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منكم توضيح مبدا عمل rotor boar
وهو لجهاز مامو غرافي


----------



## انس سيف الدين (11 فبراير 2011)

thanks alot


----------

